# Predictive Betting Modelling



## james5573 (Aug 29, 2016)

Morning, 

My name is James McKay, I'm the founder of a football betting prediction service Betbetr. We're have developed a working prediction algorithm and framework to allow our users to receive betting alerts that will allow them to get a 30% ROI. We're in the early stages of developing a customer facing product and we're looking for some general feedback on the concept and some possible user insight. We have set up a short survey here and would really appreciate it if you would take 5 minuets to help us out: 

https://james612.typeform.com/to/IGzrZR

In return for your time we're offering a free 3 month pass to the service once launched. 

Best,

James


----------

